# Byker Culvert, Newcastle upon Tyne - April '16



## KM Punk (Aug 10, 2016)

*History*

This culvert was constructed, using concrete, between 1907-1911. This was to guide the Ouseburn underneath the suburb of Heaton. It runs for a total length of 2150 ft, at a cost of £23,000. The southern portal opens beneath the Ouseburn Viaduct, some of which has been paved over and is used for horse riding.







*Explore*

Nice little morning explore and some light painting.

(1)






(2)






(3)






(4)






(5)






(6)






(7)






(8)






(9)






(10)






(11)






(12)






(13)






Cheers for Looking
​


----------



## Spoofpig (Dec 2, 2016)

Really nice pic 3 is awesome love the wire wool shots


----------



## Wrench (Dec 3, 2016)

Nice pics can't beat a bit of wool spinning.


----------

